# Drinking temperature



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Morning guys and gals, I hope we are all well. So this morning I made a coffee, drank half, it was fine, the beans are about 6 weeks old and have new ones coming tomorrow.

Half way through my little boy woke from his nap, so after 20 minutes of changing and dressing him I came back downstairs to remember I had half a coffee left which was brewed about half an hour ago.

I took a sip expecting not to enjoy it and throw it, however. Its probably one of the best cups I've ever made. Extremely juicy and sweet, with lovely acidity.

Have I been drinking my coffee too hot all this time?

Has anyone ever done any experiments with tracking temperatures and tastes along the way, I'd be interested to know.


----------



## Like Medium Strong Coffee (Feb 18, 2021)

I have always found a luke-warm or even a cold coffee - be it a pour over, an Americano and an espresso - gives a better perception of taste and notes. I thought the hotness quotient suppresses them or it's there but we can't as much as in the luke-warm / cold coffee.

I did however think I am perhaps imagining it.


----------



## natdev34 (Jul 23, 2021)

I've never conducted a comparative test but find with coffee, like any food/drink, I lose some of the flavour if consuming at the extremes of cold or hot. Whether that's because when it's too hot I can't swish it round (is that the technical description?) to properly get to my taste buds I don't know. 
Find the same for extremely cold things as a terrible beer is Ok if really cold (presumably it masks the flavour) but once it warms a little you realise how bad it is!


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I find a similar change of taste until it becomes too cool and starts to resemble coffee flavoured sweets, deserts, chocolate etc.. I hate coffee flavoured things.


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

Temperature is certainly a factor for me in how things taste. Change of temperature is a change in taste (not just for coffee).

I often have a hot coffee, then find the empty cup later with a few cold drops that have accumulated at the bottom, so I drink that too. 🙂 It's a different drink, and I usually enjoy it.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

I like it around 52 degC best.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Hot coffee between 50-53c.

Quite happy to still drink it stone cold if a good cup (bright, low silt), or even chilled in the summer.

Too much heat emphasises both acidity & bitterness.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

I've found my preference at around 40-45. It's a little colder than I'd like a hot coffee to be, but it tastes so much better


----------



## Nightrider_1uk (Apr 26, 2020)

This is an interesting topic, can I ask you all, if you brew it hotter and wait for it too cool or brew it at a low temp to start with (ie using the 65deg or 85deg option on an Osmio Zero)?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Nightrider_1uk said:


> This is an interesting topic, can I ask you all, if you brew it hotter and wait for it too cool or brew it at a low temp to start with (ie using the 65deg or 85deg option on an Osmio Zero)?


 I brew with water right off the boil, which is in the 80's when actually brewing. Brewing with 65 or 85 degree water when poured will lead to low extractions (some of which can be tasty in high strength immersions, but not a great idea for pour over).

Some people decant a brew bit by bit into a small cup to swirl and cool it quicker. I mostly use 7oz cups so my brews cool quickly enough to not be an issue.


----------



## CamileC (Nov 4, 2021)

Hey! New coffee lover here. After COVID I couldn't drink dark roast or any strong coffee (it just tastes really bad), so I always added a bit of milk or cream but a few weeks ago I accidentally forgot my coffee and only tasted it like ~20-25 min after. it was actually sweeter and less bitter so now I always drink coffee just slightly warm as milk just kills all the vibe


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

@CamileC Welcome to the forum, funny how covid affects the taste for so long...


----------

